# Cesar Gracie: “It’s really a bunch of pussies latching onto this and trying to.......



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

Cesar Gracie: “It’s really a bunch of pussies latching onto this and trying to make it a bigger deal”

Cesar Gracie, the trainer of a trio of Strikeforce champions, has seemingly done a bit of a u-turn on his apology over the brawl in Nashville this weekend involving his students, asking how damaging will it really be to the sport and pointing to people making it more than it actually is.
Speaking via MMAJunkie.com, Gracie said:

“My biggest problem with what happened is that it distracted from the fights. (We) just saw two of my very best guys have masterful performances – tactically, physically and everything – and people are talking about the post-fight fight that should have never happened.”

“I told them that this distracts from the real fights. It doesn’t help anybody. Nobody’s getting paid for fighting after the fight. It makes crybabies come out there and talk about it more, and then we have to do interviews talking about crybabies.”

“How would it be damaging? If you’re a sports fan, you’re used to seeing fights all the time. It’s really, seriously, a bunch of pussies latching on to this and trying to make it a bigger deal than it is. Is it a good thing? It’s not a good thing. We’re sorry. Everybody involved has apologized.”

“But you’ve got a lot of crybabies that are going to latch on to this to the bitter end, but they’re not going to say anything when a hockey game has fights every night. Young sport, old sport – people are making a much bigger deal than this. It’s hype; it’s all hype.”

On how Shields could have handled Millers approach a little better, Gracie suggested:

“’Who are you again? I just beat Dan Henderson. Your fight wasn’t even telecast.’ That would have been the professional way to handle that, not pushing the guy, not throwing punches when he came flying back at my guys. It wasn’t the smart way to handle it. It was the emotional way to handle it.”

“Let the dust settle a little bit. This stuff happens. Let’s grow from it and not do it again.”

Strikeforce and television broadcaster, CBS have yet to decide whether any punishment will be handed out to the fighters involved in the skirmish. Stay tuned to MMABay for updates.


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

I think this whole article explains why Gracie Jiu Jitsu has fallen into the wayside. 

If the trainer talks and acts like this then why be shocked when his students act the same way. He is there to set an example and no matter how talented his fighters may be his example is horrible if his attitude it truly like this. 

This explains why I always felt that Royce was acting arrogant even when he says things that shouldn't seem that way. Much in the way I feel about Anderson Silva now.


----------



## Foose (Feb 19, 2008)

War said:


> I think this whole article explains why Gracie Jiu Jitsu has fallen into the wayside.
> 
> If the trainer talks and acts like this then why be shocked when his students act the same way. He is there to set an example and no matter how talented his fighters may be his example is horrible if his attitude it truly like this.
> 
> This explains why I always felt that Royce was acting arrogant even when he says things that shouldn't seem that way. Much in the way I feel about Anderson Silva now.


I agree with this 100% . . . especially about Royce Gracie. Royce, IMO, never acted with respect for his opponents. In fact, he always held his holds for as long as he could to try to do damage to the guy. Look at his old fights. Big John always had to almost yank him off the opponent. I was in awe of him at the time because of what he could do to guys much larger than he was. But at the same time always felt like he was a jerk for trying to inflict any amount of extra pain as he could. 

I also love how Cesar first apologized, then changed his tune to make it out to not be that big a deal. The fact is that these guys are "supposed" to be professionals. But, they act like street thugs on national TV. Even to the die hard MMA fan (myself) this IS a big deal Mr. Gracie. This brawl set MMA back big time. The casual fan is what these shows are meant to attract. Well now, to the casual fan, MMA is exactly what most people view . . . no brained, *******, punk, street fighters. 

Congratulations to youu and your "camp" Mr. Gracie. Thanks for what you contributed to the real sport of MMA. And, thanks for calling all the fans that you were trying to attract pussies!


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

I 100% agree with Cesar Gracie--- it happens in ALL SPORTS---*doesn’t make it right*---BUT let’s get over it already--- it’s a COMBAT sport emotions run high--- things happen--- it is what it is--- *ITS NO BIG DEAL AT ALL*--- it WILL NOT affect the sport ONE BIT it won’t affect the sport any more than a fight at a major league baseball game where a pitcher accidently hits the batter with the ball and the dug out empties itself onto the field.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

So this is the face of Ceasar Gracie Jitz saying this......and you wonder wehy what happened, happened....BAD:thumbsdown:


----------



## Jimdon (Aug 27, 2008)

Satori said:


> I 100% agree with Cesar Gracie--- it happens in ALL SPORTS---*doesn’t make it right*---BUT let’s get over it already--- it’s a COMBAT sport emotions run high--- things happen--- it is what it is--- *ITS NO BIG DEAL AT ALL*--- it WILL NOT affect the sport ONE BIT it won’t affect the sport any more than a fight at a major league baseball game where a pitcher accidently hits the batter with the ball and the dug out empties itself onto the field.


So your saying if a basketball or hockey player got jumped by 4 or 5 players from the other team after the game nobody would say anything, no big deal, and no one would be suspended?

Not likely.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Jimdon said:


> So your saying if a basketball or hockey player got jumped by 4 or 5 players from the other team after the game nobody would say anything, no big deal, and no one would be suspended?
> 
> Not likely.


Nope NOT SAYING THAT AT ALL--- 

1. Miller should have NOT been in there to begin with, for sticking his nose in the wrong hole he had what was coming to him, I assure you next time he will think of it twice.

2. I am NOT condoning the after fight--- fight it should have never happened.

3. All sports have fights and they are still going strong, this fight WILL NOT damage MMA as fights haven’t ever damaged any other major sport like Hockey, Baseball, football, Soccer, boxing or any other sport.

Everyone has their panties in a wad over a little insignificant scuffle that means nothing when you come to look at it through the bigger screen, look at the bigger picture--- it will not and will NEVER hurt the sport--- NOTHING really happened--- it was a little cat fight, LOL.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Ceaser is 100% correct. all you pussies please shut up and go watch figure skating.

or let it go already and quit being so DAMN "outraged"


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> Cesar Gracie: “It’s really a bunch of pussies latching onto this and trying to make it a bigger deal”


That's not really what I expect to hear out of a gracie. Shouldn't martial artists of their caliber have the utmost self discipline and respect for other fighters?

If Coker doesn't handle this properly he's going to further delegitimze SF in my opinion.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

FrodoFraggins said:


> That's not really what I expect to hear out of a gracie. Shouldn't martial artists of their caliber have the utmost self discipline and respect for other fighters?
> 
> If Coker doesn't handle this properly he's going to further delegitimze SF in my opinion.


handle what for goodness sake? a freaking scuffle that lead to NO injuries.


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

I don't think it's so much the idea that no one was hurt, which is great. It's more or less the idea of 5-6 guys jumping on one guy on national TV. It's just not right and just not a good example of what MMA is.

Let's remember that we all love MMA and these guys are some of the biggest representatives of that sport. They should act accordingly not only for themselves and their camps, but for the fans. The fans deserve better than a bunch of overgrown bullies jumping on one guy and trying to beat the crap out of him. Hell, if that's what I wanted to see I'd just go hang out at some really shady bars down here and watch a few guys get jumped.

I also don't believe that it's the same as a fight happening in baseball, football, hockey, soccer, or even tennis. Those are all older sports that have legitimized themselves. MMA is a fairly new sport that is still suspect in the eyes of many. The last thing a sport that's already under scrutiny needs is more fuel to the fire. Whether we like it or not MMA is in the crosshairs of many who consider it human cock fighting, which is exactly what Cesar Gracies camp portrayed it as Saturday night.

Basically what I'm saying is that I don't think it was so much the fight, but rather the perception of the fight. It was just wrong and will be taken as such, and the last thing MMA needs is more critics. Do I think it will kill MMA? Hell no, it's going to take a lot more than some 30 second scuffle to kill MMA. It still doesn't look good though.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

BlacklistShaun said:


> I don't think it's so much the idea that no one was hurt, which is great. It's more or less the idea of 5-6 guys jumping on one guy on national TV. It's just not right and just not a good example of what MMA is.
> 
> Let's remember that we all love MMA and these guys are some of the biggest representatives of that sport. They should act accordingly not only for themselves and their camps, but for the fans. The fans deserve better than a bunch of overgrown bullies jumping on one guy and trying to beat the crap out of him. Hell, if that's what I wanted to see I'd just go hang out at some really shady bars down here and watch a few guys get jumped.
> 
> ...



Sir--- I sure do not agree with some of your post, BUT I will say this--- EXCELLENT POST--- +rep


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

vilify said:


> handle what for goodness sake? a freaking scuffle that lead to NO injuries.


the entire caesar gracie crew V miller? Ive seen many a fight in the sports worls but no one ever jumped a lone guy. The fact that there whre no injuries wasnt for want of trying.
You have 5 highly skilled fighter attacking one guy its not like a sucker punch or soccer kick from an average street bum.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Satori said:


> Nope NOT SAYING THAT AT ALL---
> 
> 1. Miller should have NOT been in there to begin with, for sticking his nose in the wrong hole he had what was coming to him, I assure you next time he will think of it twice.
> 
> ...


A little cat fight?

Who cares about the bigger picture, the fact is their whole team jumped one guy and were punching/kicking him while turtled up on the floor. The fact these idiots think this shit is acceptable in the sense anybody complaining about it are branded as a pus*y. Their attitude is ridiculous.

When have you ever seen a fight in another sport where guys are laying the boot into a guy on the floor, who's got half a dozen people attacking him?

It wasn't a small scuffle. Miller wasn't damaged because the Diaz brothers haven't got any power in their hands and Shields has the worst striking in MMA, but the point is it was completely out of line and deserves all the criticism they are getting.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Hiro said:


> A little cat fight?
> 
> Who cares about the bigger picture, the fact is their whole team jumped one guy and were punching/kicking him while turtled up on the floor. The fact these idiots think this shit is acceptable in the sense anybody complaining about it are branded as a pus*y. Their attitude is ridiculous.
> 
> ...


That made me lol.. 


but seriously this issue needs to be put to rest. the "fight" only lasted seconds and even Miller isnt crying about this shit.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

vilify said:


> Ceaser is 100% correct. all you pussies please shut up and go watch figure skating.
> 
> or let it go already and quit being so DAMN "outraged"


 
Have you ever practiced or been trained in Martial Arts...simple question????:confused02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes Taebo :thumb02:






But really Taekwondo and boxing growing up. muay thai more recently. why?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

vilify said:


> Ceaser is 100% correct. all you pussies please shut up and go watch figure skating.
> 
> or let it go already and quit being so DAMN "outraged"


 
^^^Because this^^^



coldcall420 said:


> Have you ever practiced or been trained in Martial Arts...simple question????:confused02:


^^^Made me ask you this^^^



vilify said:


> Yes Taebo :thumb02:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats all I was curious where the Discipline and Honor that comes with training Martial Arts has gone from you? I trained TKD and Karate and FTR......I take exception with you thinking that people who find the Gracie Camp's behavior wrong are pussies.....

Think you need to go back and learn what martial arts are all about......what Gracie's camp did was sickening....PERIOD

Thats not really an opinion either when the basis for all Martial Arts is Honor and Respect.....hence the question...:thumbsup:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I absolutely understand honor and respect. I can say for sure what happened was not cool but its been blown way out of proportion. 
Did the ceaser camp jump into the cage during the fight wielding machetes? Did they disrupt or change the outcome of any fight? No.

All that happened is a few MMA guys acted unruly, got into a minor scuffle that lasted for a few seconds and led to NO injuries. Why anyone would still be upset over this "incident" is beyond me. 

I really think sometimes people are bored and are looking for something to be outraged about.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

If you consider 5-6 people jumping one guy a fight then it's you that's the pussey. Also, that number of guys jumping one dude and he walks away scratch free? Yeah sure we are the pussies buddy. :thumbsup:


Also I realise I misspelled "*****" but with the above way it doesn't end up blanked out, before the grammar Nazis come in.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Hiro said:


> A little cat fight?
> 
> When have you ever seen a fight in another sport where guys are laying the boot into a guy on the floor, who's got half a dozen people attacking him?


BASEBALL--- more then a few times and more then half a dozen guys.



Hiro said:


> A little cat fight?
> It wasn't a small scuffle.


We disagree.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Satori said:


> BASEBALL--- more then a few times and more then half a dozen guys.


How about when 1/2 of them are professional fighters?


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

Mirage445 said:


> How about when 1/2 of them are professional fighters?



I understand the concern in part--- HOW ever Miller is a professional fighter as well--- all fingers are pointed to ONE end and folks are disregarding the other end, MILLER STUCK HIS NOSE where he should have NOT--- MILLER started all this NOT Shields, NOT the Diaz brothers NOT anyone else---

Listen I do not agree with how things were done. 

I AGREE with Coldcall on the respect and honor issue, what I disagree with is the fact that BOTH sides where wrong and MILLER was the one who started DISRESPECTING others, he showed NO HONOR--- then the other idiots reacted equally as stupid. 

HOW EVER fact remains it happens it has happened in EVERY major sport and it WILL HAPPEN AGAIN and CONTINUE to happen---

CHIT it has even happened in professional ice-skating :confused01:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I agree that Miller was out of line and should have at least waited until Jake's interview was over, however comparing that to the reaction of jumping him with 2-3+ other PROFESSIONAL FIGHTERS and is crazy.


----------



## thrshr01 (Dec 30, 2007)

BlacklistShaun said:


> I don't think it's so much the idea that no one was hurt, which is great. It's more or less the idea of 5-6 guys jumping on one guy on national TV. It's just not right and just not a good example of what MMA is.
> 
> Let's remember that we all love MMA and these guys are some of the biggest representatives of that sport. They should act accordingly not only for themselves and their camps, but for the fans. The fans deserve better than a bunch of overgrown bullies jumping on one guy and trying to beat the crap out of him. Hell, if that's what I wanted to see I'd just go hang out at some really shady bars down here and watch a few guys get jumped.
> *
> ...


Very well said!


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

vaj3000 said:


> “But you’ve got a lot of crybabies that are going to latch on to this to the bitter end, but *they’re not going to say anything when a hockey game has fights every night. Young sport, old sport* – people are making a much bigger deal than this. It’s hype; it’s all hype.”


See, I agree with this - but he knows it's not that simple. Our sport is "fighting" to those uneducated in MMA, therefore their first impression is street/bar brawling, which is exactly the type of thing that was shown at the end of the night.


----------



## bedcommando (Oct 16, 2006)

The hockey fight argument is a weak one. Surprise! fighting is part of hockey. Albeit they're not trained to fight but there is a rule system place regarding fighting at the end of the game (suspensions without question) AND hockey players don't go out gang beating a single player. At anytime things escalate to far there is very firm action and discipline.

In the case of strikeforce a bunch of "disciplined" fighters jumped one guy and had to be pulled off. There was no self restraint. All this on what was supposed to be one of Strikeforces biggest cards. How's this bad for mma? The opponents and states/provinces who haven't approved sanctioned fights can use it as a reason to continue banning the sport.

The fact the Gracie camp does this after an apology looks even worse. The fact strikeforce is slower than hckey to discipline someone is bad. The fact mma isn't 100% accepted in every country/province/state is the reason this looks so bad.

Any one of those fighters and anyone who cares to see the sport grow (including people that want to breed competition) should acknowledge there isn't a place for a 6 on one brawl in ANY sport.

Face it mma isn't the NBA NHL MLB or any other well established sport yet. As all those sports can be publicly held anywhere in north America.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

You can dress it up anyway you want, at the end of the day what the Cesar Gracie gang did was a bitch move..


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

It was a little scuffle people took way out of hand. Nobody even got hurt. Fights happen all the time in sports. Baseball, hockey, basketball, and theyre all on national tv.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

And that explains why his camp acted the way they did.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

So sick of people saying this happens in other sports.

When was the last time there were NFL, MLB, NHL etc players fighting AFTER a game? This wasn't like a line brawl during a game. It was afterwards, this is like NFL players or whatever getting into a fight when shaking hands or announcing stars etc.

When instances like this do happen in other sports there is almost always a backlash and players get disciplined by fines, suspensions and even court cases in some instances.

This article proves that Cesar Gracie is an idiot and helps explain why his camp is such a disgrace.


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

Jeez, how come nobody can understand this and everyone compares it to something else.

Let me compare a little bit. Let's just say this past SuperBowl the Saints win. Drew Brees is up on the podium accepting the Lombardi and Peyton Manning walks in to say he's ready to play him again next year in the SuperBowl. Drew Brees then pushes Peyton and Reggie Bush, Marques Colston, Scott Fujita, and Jonathon Vilma all jump on him. How would everyone feel about that on the podium *after the SuperBowl was already over*??

Sure Peyton would be wrong for coming up there to ask for a rematch in the Saints greatest moment, but the Saints would be more wrong for jumping on him.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

^^^lol funny way of looking at it.


but the reality is this aint the super bowl. 

stuff like this has happenend in so many boxing matches and you never hear their fans crying and moaning about it forever. 
Are MMA fans really this sensitive?


----------



## BlacklistShaun (Sep 30, 2009)

vilify said:


> ^^^lol funny way of looking at it.
> 
> 
> but the reality is this aint the super bowl.
> ...


It's not per say that I'm personally sensitive. If it would have been Jake Shields and Jason Miller fighting I would have said “ah whatever, they’re fighters and it happens”. Being that several guys jumped on one it kind of changes the outlook for me.


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

vaj3000 said:


> Cesar Gracie: “It’s really a bunch of pussies latching onto this and trying to make it a bigger deal”


I guess that means Strikeforce management, CBS Sports management and the Tennessee State Athletic Commission are all "pussies" then, huh Cesar?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

The other sports argument holds no water. In other sports they are playing games and the sport itself isnt already under riddicule for being too violent......MMA is...

Enter a sport like MMA and all the critiques that already exist and the bad stigma's that surrond the sport....the attempts to get it sanctioned in new states and this certainly tarnished the sport....

Period....people calling other *****'s for thinking so or complaining about the actions of the Gracie Camp are IMO uneducated in this sport and simple watch for all the wrong reasons......they are the people who boo when the fight hits the ground and stays there....

There is no comparison to fights that break out in sports.....NBA, Football all are already on natinal T.V. and the fact that they are snt something new nor is it something that is in a "trial" period like MMA on CBS is....


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

vilify said:


> ^^^lol funny way of looking at it.
> 
> 
> but the reality is this aint the super bowl.
> ...


I would like to think we're better than boxing fans for not accepting this kind of retard bullcrap from our athletes :confused02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

morninglightmt said:


> I would like to think we're better than boxing fans for not accepting this kind of retard bullcrap from our athletes :confused02:


sure you are :sarcastic09:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

vilify said:


> sure you are :sarcastic09:


 
This is from Anderson Silva interview he was asked about fighting in sports:



> Silva: what we have different from other athletes, such as football players, is the philosophy in martial arts, the discipline, the mutual respect between apprentice and master. There is also the issue of going to sleep early, of dieting well to support the trainings. Why is this? After going inside the octagon, it’s just a fighter against his opponent. There is no one to run for you, or to pass the ball to the side. If you go partying at night and you’re not prepared, you’ll get a beating. Partying at night, women, people looking for trouble to show off, these things will always exist. But we have to lead by example.


 

I thought he explained it well......same thing I was trying to say....


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

It made Gracies's team look like a gang not a school for Martial Arts. What kind of martial artists cirlce a guy and kick him when he is turtleing on the floor and its 6 vs 1, they are the p*******. What did they do after the fight go rob a liquor store at gunpoint?


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

when it happened. ppl got hype. even the ppl complaining and crying now. oh yea. everybody loves a scuffle. be it baseball, hockey or soccer.

now everybody blowing it out of proportion.

honestly for ppl that love to watch ppl who are trained to hurt each other, there sure are alot of cry babies among MMA fans.

alot of low level guys talk alot of shit about respect and honor..... most guys are there trying to put their fist thru your skull and beat you til the ref tells them stop.

the real mentality that these ppl dont wanna admit. 

sometimes that stuff spills over into stupidness. ppl need to be around to make sure it doesnt. fines and suspensions need to be handed out.

but this isnt the end of the world. it isnt the end of the sport.

contrary. that moment gave the card more hype then that snorefest would have gotten otherwise.

that fight didnt make the ratings bad. i bet it if happened at the weigh in more ppl would have watched and nobody would have said shit.

how many weigh in fights are there. or incidents. hell Mayora just back handed Din Thomas the other day.....ppl jump in there all the time too....

oh well. back to the regular scheduled bleeding heart fest.

im one of those barbarians that enjoys those kind of moments, they are real human emotion.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

i *really* wish they did this to hendo then we would have seen him ktfo the whole gaycie camp and end the gaycie name forever. even more awesome would be if they tried that to anderson silva and he sent them all to a hospital ward. then at least diaz would have a legit reason to be so mentally ret-stupid.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

alizio said:


> when it happened. ppl got hype. even the ppl complaining and crying now. oh yea. everybody loves a scuffle. be it baseball, hockey or soccer.
> 
> now everybody blowing it out of proportion.
> 
> ...


 
This wasn't PPV it was National Television, for an audience that some never pay for MMA PPV's so the casual fans see that......btw though it has happened in the past, you never see that stuff in the UFC....


This ended up no matter what tarnishing the event...PERIOD. Also I think you over look the fact that MMA is trying to get sanctioned in states like NY and others and these types of things are all the negative press need's to have a field day....those individuals who are going to make the decision and their positions in local legislature are on the line with the people who dont like the sport are not going to vote for it now.....seriously they didnt defend their boy, they jumped a guy that shouldnt have been there but once the big fat dude had him was it really necessary for Nick and Nate to be kicking him and punching him in the back??? No....

Big John had to sit on Nick fo God's sake....nuff said....good to see you back...


----------

